# Orinoco on Dell Different Problem

## weazy

I have compiled kernel with no PCMCIA Support, enabled Wireless LAN non-hamradio, no drivers.

make.conf has pcmcia

cardctl info shows:

PRODID_1="Agere Systems"

PRODID_2="Wireless PC Card Model 0111"

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0156,0003

FUNCID=6

I created a hermes.conf file:

card "Wireless PC Card Model 0111"

manfid 0x0156, 0x0003

bind "orinoco_cs"

lsmod shows:

orinoco_cs              5012   0  (unused)

orinoco                42444   0  [orinoco_cs]

hermes                  6532   0  [orinoco_cs orinoco]

ds                      7464   1  [orinoco_cs]

i82365                 41632   1

pcmcia_core            48544   0  [orinoco_cs ds i82365]

i810_audio             27528   0

ac97_codec             11208   0  [i810_audio]

soundcore               4580   2  [i810_audio]

ide-scsi                9072   0

sg                     30604   0  (unused)

sr_mod                 18680   0  (unused)

scsi_mod               90228   3  [ide-scsi sg sr_mod]

cardmgr -f says

watching 1 socket: socket 0

i get two beeps, one high and one low. 

dmesg:

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

  kernel build: 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 #39 SMP Sat Jul 19 13:15:32 UTC 2003

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 02:04.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:1d.0

  TI 1510 rev 00 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 02:04, mem 0x20001000

    host opts [0]: [serial pci & irq] [pci irq 10] [lat 168/176] [bus 3/6]

    ISA irqs (scanned) = none!<6>    PCI card interrupts, PCI status changes

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff:do_IRQ: stack overflow: 964

de884a84 000003c4 000b0d19 de884000 00000000 de884000 d96fd800 de884b72

       00000000 c01eb373 00000003 00000000 e0945002 d96fd800 de884b72 00000000

       e0946000 00000018 00000018 ffffff00 e0939db9 00000010 00000283 00000000

Call Trace:    [<c01eb373>] [<e0939db9>] [<e093b663>] [<e093b72f>] [<e093a492>]

  [<e093ab43>] [<c01f209b>] [<c01f2020>] [<c01f5877>] [<c01f101b>] [<e093b28f>]

  [<c02032a6>] [<e093d0b7>] [<e093b350>] [<e093b240>] [<e093d173>] [<e093b240>]

  [<e093b350>] [<e093b350>] [<e093b240>] [<e093d10c>] [<e093b240>] [<e093b350>]

  [<e093c54b>] [<e093b240>] [<e093b350>] [<e093a066>] [<e093b240>] [<e093b350>]

  [<e0939c06>] [<e093b663>] [<e093a2db>] [<e093a19d>] [<e093aa65>] [<c0206774>]

  [<c020687e>] [<c02066e6>] [<c02029d7>] [<c0202817>] [<c02ec450>] [<c02ecee3>]

  [<c02ecc40>] [<c02f2344>] [<c02e5bac>] [<c02e5f96>] [<c022f34a>] [<c02221c5>]

  [<c0215745>] [<c022826e>] [<c0210294>] [<c021043d>] [<c01f51bc>] [<c026f100>]

  [<c026fc23>] [<c02646f7>] [<c026f47c>] [<c0264f25>] [<e0a60c60>] [<e0a573e0>]

  [<e0a5bbf4>] [<e0a60c60>] [<c026f100>] [<e0a1eece>] [<c026fc23>] [<c02646f7>]

  [<c026f47c>] [<c0264f25>] [<c0264e83>] [<c026f100>] [<c026fc23>] [<c026f100>]

  [<c02646f7>] [<c026fc23>] [<c02646f7>] [<c026f47c>] [<c0215745>] [<c022826e>]

  [<c0210294>] [<c021043d>] [<c023f563>] [<c023f936>] [<c023e305>] [<c01e67df>]

 clean.

hermes.c: 4 Dec 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco.c 0.13b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x200-0x20f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0210-0x03bf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x03e0-0x04cf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x04d8-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

eth1: Station identity 0015:0002:0001:000a

eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.10.2

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 6 bytes. (rid=0xfc01, len=0x0000)

eth1: MAC address 15:00:02:00:01:00

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 34 bytes. (rid=0xfc0e, len=0x0000)

eth1: Station name ""

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfd10, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc06, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc83, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc82, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc0c, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xfc0d, len=0x0000)

eth1: firmware ALLOC bug detected (old Symbol firmware?). Trying to work around... failed!

eth1: Error -5 allocating Tx buffer

orinoco_cs: register_netdev() failed

when I boot with the card in the PCMCIA socket I see:

dev info socket 0 failed Resource (then it gets cut off at the edge of the screen)

the card is an Orinoco Gold 802.11b

I tried using prism2_cs modules but whenever I load the pcmcia device, it automatically loads orinoco, orinoco_cs and hermes. I assume it's becuase these are the appropriate drivers.

ifconfig does not see eth1

although I did make an entry in /etc/conf.d/net

and copied net.eth0 to net.eth1 also tried it with net.wlan0

any ideas on this one?

----------

## weazy

i called proxim. apparently the card i bought is based on a new chipset called Hermes2. They currently do not have drivers available for this chipset. Does anyone here know of any project that covers Hermes2?

----------

## hulk2nd

have you ever tried to install the latest linux-wlan-ng (0.2.1_pre8) drivers?

----------

## weazy

yeah i tried emerge linux-wlan-ng no dice

----------

